# Scythes Of Faith



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello! This is my first project log and I am making the Scythes Of Faith 3rd company, some 1st company veterans and Scouts right now.










This is the 3rd company captain and two of his sergeants. I am really bad at painting skin as you can see. The Sergeants were straight form the Battle For Macragge and Assault on Black Reach boxed games. The captain had a simple head conversion. It is basically a Chaos Space Marine head with the horns cut of.










This is a normal Veteran that I painted some time ago. I am going to repaint him some day to make him look a bit more interesting. I also got some other Veterans ready, but they were still wet, so I have not got pictures.










Two servitors. A you can see the skin is really bad. 



















My first Scout Sniper. Note the camouflage on the Sniper Rifle and the camo cloak.



















A Space Marine with a normal bag. I remember that I had a good reason to give him the bag, but I cant remember it. The conversion is simple: Everything is straight form the AoBR boxed game. It is a normal Space Marine with a Ork bag.

For more information about the chapters history, go here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=52922

I am currently painting a Librarian, more scouts, Veterans and a large army of Tactical and Devastator marines. Some feedback would be nice! And some advices of how to improve my painting would also be nice. I am currently looking trough "How To Paint Space Marines" for ways to make the black more detailed, and by now it looks like it would turn into a more Black Templar style black.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

theres some really promising stuff here man. i knwo exactly what you mean with skin, im in the same boat. for my imperial guard army ive got them all wearing balaclavas so i dont have to paint as much skin 

i also really like the camo/grass you have going on with the scout. i may have to pinch that idea if i do any snipers/stealth guys.

one thing i would say after looking at the marine with the back pack is maybe to invest in some washes. they can be a really easy way of creating depth in a paint job, a brown wash can also be applied to skin to help create shadows and deepen the look of skin. tho dont go balistic with washes like i used to otherwise it just becomes more paint.

looking forward to seeing some more tho k:


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Some of the paint is looking a bit thick. You may find you have more luck, especially in the details if you water the paint down a little before applying it.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Good start and i like your fluff, seems you have some good ideas for these guys.

Personally i think the scheme is a bit plain but at least your all set for speed painting :biggrin:

Advice wise i'd say your paint is too thick, you need to thin it down a bit with some water. Use thinner coats and you'll get more detail coming through from the minis, and it'll also help your brush control. Check out the tutorial section of the forums, there is a ton of help to be found there and at least 2 tutorials for dealing with black power armour.

Get some washes as they will really help with your skin tones.

Keep it up!


----------

